# my newest ice fishing toy



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

im not to sure why but i just felt like posting with my newest ice fishing toy/tool i just got it on friday and its not helping the want to go fishing just for the reason i dont have the time just yet but i guess when the time comes i will be ready as well as for the perch party at pineview so here is a picture of my new toy


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

where is the Rod holder? 
That will come in handy!


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

I need a toy like that.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice, those old Wedge chassis sleds were popular.


-DallanC


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice Polaris machines are some of the finest based on our extensive research last year...we got a Polaris 2-up (seat 2 people) last year and well worth it. Now we need some solid ice 8" for me for us to use it. But we also can take little rides on various trails...what size track lugs do you have? Ours are a little over an inch as its primarily a trail machine...from the pic looks like your track is very similiar to ours. Not a deep powder machine and it worked great on PV last year. You'll have fun!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I know a few places you could put that bad boy to use...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

orvis1 said:


> I know a few places you could put that bad boy to use...


oh you must tell im itching to get out


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

k2muskie said:


> Nice Polaris machines are some of the finest based on our extensive research last year...we got a Polaris 2-up (seat 2 people) last year and well worth it. Now we need some solid ice 8" for me for us to use it. But we also can take little rides on various trails...what size track lugs do you have? Ours are a little over an inch as its primarily a trail machine...from the pic looks like your track is very similiar to ours. Not a deep powder machine and it worked great on PV last year. You'll have fun!!!


Last year I had a 1992 yamaha phazer that did pretty good considering the lugs were only about a half inch but with this one the lugs are a bit more than 2 inches and it moves pretty fast from the ride up and down the street I just would like it to engage sooner than 4500 rpms but I'm not sure if I can change that it takes off a bit quick and I'm not sure how my wife could handle that all we need now is some good ice for some good fishing I will be taking it up to pineview for the perch party


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If its not engaging until 4000rpms, try switching out the drive belt. It may be worn, causing it to engage more slowly. Make sure the crank is in good shape too. Sounds like the engine is running OK if you are flying up and down the street. Just make sure all the drive components are in good shape and not worn, and I bet that thing runs good as new.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Dont's we all wish for one of those?  Have fun with the new toy bigboybdub, and be safe!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

clutch engagement - as stated first, check your belt, should be 1 and 1/8 inches wide, if its worn, you will engage at a higher rpm. if belt is ok, on a sled that old, your primary clutch weights may be worn, its pretty simple to change these but if you have never done it before, get some help.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Polaris machines are some of the finest based on our extensive research last year...


I also just purchased a new(old) snowmobile. But in my research every gosh dang polaris on KSL has had the top end redone. what kind of info did you consider. I have been buying arctic cats and staying away from polaris. I need to pick up one more sled, so I was wondering what your input might be k2muskloung  (michigan slang)


----------

